# Tight chest??



## kateqpr

Today's new symptom update...

Anyone get a tightness in their chest sometimes? It feels like i can't get a deep enough breath, and i have to really concentrate of breathing long and slow to get enough breathe. Sometimes it's worse if i'm lying on my back (which i think is common enough later in pregnancy)

I have had panic attacks in the past and just wondered if it was a throw back to that in some way, even though i don't feel particularly anxious. Often it's worse when i'm eating, like the food it filling up my lungs!

Am i going mad? 

What a horrible grey old day out. Yuk. 

x


----------



## Momma2Violet

I get that "really full" feeling, Kate...usually when I'm eating too fast (maybe the food IS going into my lungs!!!)...

I'm wondering if it's more heartburn related...mine manifests itself like that, even if I've had a glass of water. It can hurt in my throat, and the middle of my back as well. If it bothers you more lying on your back, it might be the acid sortof creeping back up. It could just also be that baby pressing up against your diaphram.


----------



## katieandbump

A symptom i for once don't share with you hun, haven't had any experience of this could be on to something with the past panic attacks not too sure. I hope it goes quickly. Its miserable out there i'm tempted to get a permanent blind so i dnt have to look at the weather maybe one with a picture of a sunny day on it or something or a nice snow scene and i can kid myself its not boring grey lo. xx


----------



## lousielou

I've had this a few times; like I can't physically get enough air into my lungs. For me, it's a lot worse if I'm lying down - I have to sit up. I also find that if I think "Sh*t, I can't breathe!" and panic, it gets worse, so I have to make an effort to calm my breathing down. I have athsma, and assumed it was related to that...? Xx


----------



## kateqpr

Hmmmm. I think it might be a combination of tiredness and anxiety (i think because of bedrest and my worries over my cervical stitch and the baby i am worried but deep down..) Plus i do think you might be right momma2violet, might be related to food and lying down (just started getting indigestion too, which is so new to me. Never had that in my life!)

Katie - how can we not be feeling the same thing?? I thought we were pregnancy twins! 

As long as i'm not going to die, then fine! I'm at the hospital on monday so can mention it to my doc then if its still happening.

x


----------



## katieandbump

I know!!! Damnit!!! Whats going on... i'll probably get it later on now you wait. lol Good your going to hospital good chance to harrass them with loads of questions. :) I wish i had a close relative like an aunt or that my mum was an expert doctor/midwife super hero lady then i'd never have to worry or wonder. 
My main pregnancy symptoms this week have been crazy loco hormones - OFF THE RICHTERSCALE...i'm tempted to go and live out the rest of my pregnant days in a cave somewhere, i'd soon come crawling back for chocolate though!!! MMMMM :)


----------



## Fossey

I had that along with tight tummy at the top and I didn't know what it was and panicked! Went to a&e in a right state as was really worried. Then BP went through the roof, doc said started off because everything was being pushed up and it got made worse because I was panicking. BP then went down again :blush:


----------



## kateqpr

Oh Fossey. Poor you.

Does that mean your BP was ok, but your worrying made it go up? 

That's the kind of thing i'd do. My husband is always reminding me to breath! I tend to stop breathing fully when i'm anxious. Which is just not a clever thing to do!


----------



## Fossey

Yer he said I had an anxiety attack, was ringing up other hospitals to get me seen because of BP. Then he explained why my tum was tight and why I was having 'slight' difficulty in breathing and I chilled. I asked him to take BP again as I felt calmer, before i got carted off to another hospital. It went back to a safer level lol


----------



## Janisdkh

I get breathless but not a tight chest. I can stand up for a few minutes and feel like I am not breathing right. Sometimes I need to focus on breathing just to get enough air. It's so odd. I never got it this early but well I do!

I get anxiety attacks and was on meds for them. Gave that up because it made me so tired pre pregnancy. I havent had meds in years and I barely get attacks. These don't feel like attacks to me though. More like I am breathing with one lung or something?


----------



## izzy29

I have been feeling breathless this week but not tight chest exactly. Was worse when I went to bed so sort off propped myself up. Wondered if it was the way baby was lying. Seems ok at the mo, comes and goes. Hope it stays away cause its not nice


----------



## pennysbored

Yeah, everything else is being compacted so LO has more room. I actually just got heartburn a few days ago, nothing seems to help.
I want my body back!


----------



## Holly21

A lot of women feel breathless lying on their backs in later pregnancy, partially as the diaphragm and lungs are more compressed when lying flat, and the baby compresses your inferior vena cava which is the big vein in the body which can reduce blood flow back to the heart and lungs, causing breathlessness. 

Anxiety attacks can manifest out of the blue, even if you're not feeling paricularly anxious. There is a condition called globus hystericus where people feel very anxious swallowing and can get panicky, although this usually accompanied by a feeling of a lump in the throat. Doesn't sound like anything to stress about, but flag it up at your appointment next week :hug:


----------

